# 1941 Chrysler Pedal Car



## MrAustralia (Nov 20, 2016)

Firstly, I'll apologize as this is a duplicate treat from the "other items for sale" section, but I thought I might have more luck here!

Thanks in advance!

Hi all, this might be a long shot, but does anyone have (and want to sell) a 1941 Chrysler Pedal Car?

Condition - needs to be complete but can be a little rough around the edges.

See photos for a couple of examples – Convo me with any leads, I will organise all shipping.

Cheers

MrA


----------



## MrAustralia (May 6, 2017)

YEAH!!!!!

Finally scored one! It needs some work but it's a great start! 

This won't be a show piece, it'll be pushed to the limits as it was designed, as a pedal car!!

They are fantastic looking, total style.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 11, 2017)

If your restoring share progress please.  It's an awesome pedal car!


----------

